# I'd like to know if ...



## Pitt

Hi everybody,

Please tell me the turkish translation of:

*I'd like to know if this sentence ist correct.*

My attempt:
*??? bu cümle doğru.*

Çok teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Asr

Hey,

"I would like to know if this sentence is correct." translates as "Bu cümle doğrumu öğrenmek isterim"

But it would be better when put simply as :" Bu cümle doğru mu?" or "Bu cümle doğru mu acaba?" 

You are most welcome


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Please tell me the turkish translation of:
> 
> *I'd like to know if this sentence ist correct.*
> 
> My attempt:
> *??? bu cümle doğru.*
> 
> Çok teşekkür ederim!



*I'd like to know if this sentence is correct - Bu cümlenin doğru olup olmadığını bilmek istiyorum

Is this sentence correct - Bu cümle doğru mu ?*


----------



## Pitt

Volcano said:


> *I'd like to know if this sentence is correct - Bu cümlenin doğru olup olmadığını bilmek istiyorum*
> 
> *Is this sentence correct - Bu cümle doğru mu ?*


 
Thanks for the explanation! I suppose that *cümlenin* is the genitive of *cümle* and *up* in *olup *corresponde to *whether*. Is this correct?

Selamlar


----------



## Volcano

*Yes correct ol-up ol-madığı is If/Whether *


----------



## Pitt

Volcano said:


> *Yes correct ol-up ol-madığı is If/Whether *


 
Yardımın için teşekkür ederim.

Pitt


----------



## Volcano

*Rica Ederim*


----------

